# Edible chews for an 11-week-old puppy



## xJennifer (Jun 19, 2010)

My puppy loves to try and eat whatever he's chewing. If the toy can't be ripped apart and chewed up in his mouth, he's not interested. He ignores non-edible Nylabones and Kong toys. I made the mistake of giving him rawhide and it kept him busy for an hour, which is much longer than he's been interested in any of his other toys. I meant to take it away before he could eat it, but I stepped away from him for literally no more than 20 seconds and the rawhide was gone. I panicked, did a quick Google search about rawhide for German Shepherds, and was lead here. I read about all the dangers of rawhide and took him to the vet. He's fine! Can you guys recommend me safe and edible chews? I've read about raw bones but what type and is 11 weeks too young for them? How about edible Nylabones for puppies? PETCO pig ears, bully sticks, porky slices, etc? Thank you!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

My puppy's not quite 5 months old, and doesn't eat his toys, but certainly loves to chew, and if I don't have something at the ready, then the furniture and baseboard molding might suffer. Since I got him at around 12 weeks, I've given him good quality bully sticks. He loves them and they last forever, well, until one of the older dogs gets them. And Merrick, which makes the bully sticks, also makes the Miss Porky chews, and these are not as messy as smoked, crispy pig's ears. And, finally, I go to local farmers markets and look for the largest knuckle bones I can find. He works on one of those when I want a quiet shower and time to get dressed without having to worry about what kind of mischief he's getting into.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bully sticks or raw knuckle bones/soup bones are good


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, bully sticks, soup or marrow bones


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Marrow bones, used to be bully sticks until my supplier (amazon) stopped selling the free range ones.


----------

